# Please support AirPlay video on the iPad/iPhone



## gregquinn (Mar 29, 2011)

Please can Lynda.com start support video Airplay on iOS devices? (hint to the Lynda.com dev: it just requires a simple flag change in the mediaplayer framework).

Would make Lynda.com immeasurably more useful for me.

Thanks
Greg


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Please, please, please, please, please support AirPlay video on the iPad/iPhone*

Hi Gregg - Welcome to TSF

That is a request that you will need to address to Lynda.com. It is not applicable here


----------

